# Toronto to Williamsburg - Best Route? Stopover?



## jbet (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi All

My sister and nephews are meeting us in Williamsburg (weather permitting!!). They are travelling from just west of Toronto (Kitchener). Mapquest and CAA show two different routes. 

Any advice on the best route to take? Also, any recommendations for a place to stopover along the way for one night? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 6, 2008)

What are the midpoints on the two different routes?


----------



## jbet (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not sure where the mid point is located. Hagerstown is about one hour too far.

 One of the routes goes straight south from Buffalo (secondary roads/highways? Not sure about winter driving conditions) and the other one goes west on i90 and then south around Pittsburg to i76. The two routes seem to meet up just past Somerset. 

thanks.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 6, 2008)

I looked at the Mapquest version. How about Pittsburgh? Or, instead of cutting over to Hagerstown, how about dropping down to Morgantown and using smaller highways to cut across to Williamsburg? That would eliminate having to get into the Washington, DC, traffic, too. I'm sure the DC route has bigger highways so it might be faster, but the other route might be more scenic. Not that that matters when you have kids in the car, but still. 

It's a pretty quiet stretch between Pittsburgh and Hagerstown....


----------



## moonstone (Mar 6, 2008)

We live near the 400 so we take it to 407 to QEW & cross at the Peace Bridge (Ft.Erie/Buffalo) then get on I-90E to I-390 & go south to Corning (an interesting stop-over but not 1/2 way) then take US 15 (a  very good road) through Williamsport, Harrisburg & Gettysburg, PA & on to Frederick, MD. When we reach I-66 (in Virginia) we usually go East to Rte 234 through Manassas and down to I-95 thus bypassing Washington DC. This route takes us about 12 hours, usually an easy 1 days drive for us but we have taken 2 days going down (stopped at Gettysburg) a few times. CAA always wants you to stick with the main highways but why go west when you want to go east?
~Diane


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

It depends when you are going.  Moonstone's is good, but I won't do it in the winter months, which have become longer and longer, at least for this year.

I have gone to Williamsburg a few times from Toronto.  This is my route: 401, 406, I90 all the way to Erie, go south and stop over for lunch at Grove City, pass by Pittsburg, cut into Maryland, bypass D.C. 495, use 95 and then 64.

Mapquest says 11.5 hours, but I usually stop over at Grove City for the some outlet shopping.


----------



## ejoyb (Jan 2, 2009)

moonstone said:


> We live near the 400 so we take it to 407 to QEW & cross at the Peace Bridge (Ft.Erie/Buffalo) then get on I-90E to I-390 & go south to Corning (an interesting stop-over but not 1/2 way) then take US 15 (a  very good road) through Williamsport, Harrisburg & Gettysburg, PA & on to Frederick, MD. When we reach I-66 (in Virginia) we usually go East to Rte 234 through Manassas and down to I-95 thus bypassing Washington DC. This route takes us about 12 hours, usually an easy 1 days drive for us but we have taken 2 days going down (stopped at Gettysburg) a few times. CAA always wants you to stick with the main highways but why go west when you want to go east?
> ~Diane


Hi 
I am searching for a safe way from Toronto to florida and am interested in your route. Is it still your favourite route?  I want to avoid the usual I77 through the mountains of WVa or the I 75 through Atlanta... and do like going down the I 95 south of Washington.... any other suggestions?  This is January driving...


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 3, 2009)

Why not fly. www.flysunwing.com has flights Toronto to Orlando starting at $20. CDN each way. We are flying out Jan 22 returning Feb 7. Rented a car from Alamo for 17 days at 242. US Sure beats wear and tear on your nerves. Alton


----------



## vanclan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sunwing question*

That sounded like such an awesome deal.  I plugged in some dates, with fares of $19 to Orlando and $20 back to Toronto.  For some reason the total came to $79.00???   But the real pain comes when you add $208 of taxes.  Since I live close to the border I could probably get a better deal out of Detroit....or drive my diesel Jetta down....


----------



## Dori (Jan 19, 2009)

Alton, where are you and Moira going to be?  We're in Siesta Key for the week of Jan 31-Feb 7, at the Calini Beach Club.

Dori


----------

